# Just molting or something else?



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

Two months ago I wrote about one of my budgies loosing feathers above the cere: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/369362-losing-feathers.html#post3808266
Well, the pin feathers started to show after that but small 'bald' spot remained and after some time there were no pin feathers in that spot. Now they are molting again  and her bald spot has gotten bigger and doesn't look pretty 
I'm worried because her feathers never grew fully back and I don't know what to do to help her. Here are new pics...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It seems that both moults have been affecting the forehead area quite badly.
Are you sure that in the process she lost the growing pin feathers?
Besides adding egg food to her diet, she may need a moulting/vitamin supplement. It would be good to have the professional opinion of an avian vet specialist.


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

I can't be sure about pin feathers but one day I saw little dots in that area and another they were gone. She's been scratching her head also. I've been giving them egg food and vitamin supplements that go into water and other budgies look fine. 
I am planning to call avian vet tomorrow but we only have one clinic for birds in my country and even there vets are equipped to handle chicken and other poultry meant for eggs/food, they don't have much experience with exotic birds


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I can't tell from the picture if the area is actually bald.
Can you upload full-sized pictures instead?

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/374850-budgie-molting.html#post3858938*


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

Can you see anything from these?
It's hard to take a proper photo with them constantly moving 
She looks better in person than on photos lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jasna,

When you are looking at the area above her cere, does it simply look like it is missing the feathers or does it look like there are bumps like protrusions in that area (bigger than a feather follicle would appear)?

If it is just skin and no protrusions then I'd say she's having a miserable molt.

I'm wondering if she might have mites...

Is she losing feathers like a budgie does in a normal molt or is it all just above her cere?*


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

When I look at her really close, it looks like skin, pinkish. I don't see any deposits or anything looking like bump. She is going through molt so she is losing feathers from other parts of her body too, but in 'normal' way.
She used to have her budgie buddie who would preen her during molt but he doesn't want to preen her anymore so she scratches a lot. Maybe she damaged her folicules? 
I'll try to make better photos.


----------

